# Homepage größe festsetzen



## Neocron (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute ich wette das Thema habt ihr schon öffters hier gehabt. Aber ich weiss nicht genau wo drunter ich suchen soll. Auf jeden Fall bruache ich mal eure Hilfe. Bin dabei eine Homepage mit Frames zu erstellen. Jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass ich Hintergründe für die Frames mache. Wenn ich nun die Homepage im IE o.ä. aufrufe, dann kann ich die Fenstergrößen verändern. Je nach dem wie groß die Fenster sind, gibt es die Hintergrüne doppelt oder noich mehr. Die Bilder werden also wie Tapete drangeklatscht. Wie kann ich das beheben. Wäre euch sehr dankbar für eine Antwort.

MfG

Martin S.


----------



## pamax (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

ich glaube, wenn du den Frameborder auf 0 stellst, dann kann man auch im IE
die Frames nicht verschieben. Ich würde dir aber nicht empfelen, Frames zu benutzen.
(In manchen Fällen braucht man es schon...)


pMx


----------



## Neocron (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi Danke für die Antwort. Womit würdest du mir denn empfehlen zu arbeiten. Gibt es da überhaupt eine Möglichkeit. Ich glaub mit Tabellen oder. Aber da hab ich das Problem, dass wenn ich einen Link anklicke ( die bei mir auf der linken Seite stehen ) er nicht die dazugehörige Seite in dem Hauptteil der Tabelle ( bei mir der Hauptframe) öffnet.


----------



## pamax (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

 ich würde dir css empfelen und mit Div's arbeiten.(Das ist die beste Möglichkeit)
Damit kannst du allerdings keine externen Seiten einbinden.
http://css.fractatulum.net/
http://www.css4you.de/

 pMx


----------



## Maik (12. Dezember 2005)

Alternativ zum Frameset liesse sich auch das  iframe -Element (= eingebetteter Frame) verwenden. 

Siehe hierzu auch SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Frames / Eingebettete Frames.


----------

